# صيانة الماكينات



## eng.tamer aburayaa (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن سؤال للمهندسين الافاضل ممكن اعرف اية الدورات والبرامج المطلوبة للشغل فى مجال الصيانة:11:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل اهلا بك وكل عام وانت بخير
ولكن ماهوتخصصك من اجل ان نجيبك


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب وبحب مجال الصيانة والتخصص انتاج وتصميم


----------



## fmharfoush (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع مهم و أنا أتمنى من من لديه مراجع أو معلومات وضعها في المنتدى


----------



## أحمد دعبس (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعة حد يرد علينا
جزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

​


----------

